# Confirmed GPS + Loran numbers side by side



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

Trying to change over some old loran numbers anyone have a set of confirmed GPS+Loran of the same spots? Thanks ahead of time. Also, if anyone has knowledge or experience on how to to do this and doesn't mind sharing their experiences we would all appreciate it! Thanks.
-Chris


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

I used Carl Andren's service. He has calibrated numbers from the PC area, which is within reach of most of the spots of pensacola and destin. See www.andrengps.com. It's 30 bucks and well worth it. There's a lot of info if you dig about the conversions...

Phil


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

philthefish said:


> I used Carl Andren's service. He has calibrated numbers from the PC area, which is within reach of most of the spots of pensacola and destin. See www.andrengps.com. It's 30 bucks and well worth it. There's a lot of info if you dig about the conversions...
> 
> Phil



Thanks for the info Phil.

-Chris


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

If it helps, I can give you numbers that he has converted for me, but that may double the error. Just lemme know.


----------



## sweetnsalty (Jun 4, 2013)

philthefish said:


> If it helps, I can give you numbers that he has converted for me, but that may double the error. Just lemme know.



Any information can help. If it doesn't, maybe it could help someone else who might read this. Thanks again.
-Chris


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*You can't truly convert!*

You guys are really wearing me out! The #'s won't convert!! Read up on it. This thread has had so much BS from boaters that think they have this figured out it sours my stomach! Most of the boaters that are attempting this are computer Guru's that think they can steal coordinates-:no: but they don't realize the EARTH isn't round!! I sit back and listen and it amazes me that these people see stuff on their sonar and don't realize they are no where near the actual SPOT!! Administrator PLEASE find a NEW forum for these people to communicate!!!!! This has been old for so LONG!!!


----------

